# New Years Resolutions



## MissMamma

Its coming up to the new year, so what are your resolutions?

Mine are:
- start doing my exercise dvd every morning
- get LO into a bedtime routine and out of our bed because, altho i love cosleeping i mainly do it for my own lazy selfish butt so i dont have to get out of bed to feed her and i just feel constantly guilty about creating bad habits, i have a cousin who is eight and only just in his own bed?! I DO NOT want that!
- try and keep my house tidy


----------



## _laura

- lose the baby weight
- wii fit for 20 mins (at least!) a day
- join a baby club
- save lots of money (or at least a bit)
- take one photo of max a month (a proper one so i can record his progress)
- finish his darn baby book!
- get out a lot more
- keep the house tidy (starting to sort it all out now)
- decorate max's room (toy story/disney & where the wild things are themed of course!)


----------



## MissMamma

ooh you made me think of a few more...
- decorate Raphi's room [when all our guests _finally_ leave!]
- start budgeting and actually knowing what money is in our bank account


----------



## BrEeZeY

-get in shape(wii zumba)&&start better eating habits 
-get up earlier than 7 30 and get ready for the day
-keep house tidy/ have a daily schedule
-finally finish all our house remodels 
and last but not least


GET PREGNANT with bubs #2!!! :)


----------



## MissMamma

ooh and i'm starting zumba classes in jan too!


----------



## lily123

Zumba is so popular isn't it?! I've heard quite a few people speaking about it on here, i've been doing it for months and it's AWESOME!!

My resolutions are...
-Get back to a (UK) size 8!
-Save money.
-Get a new car.
-Try and convince OH that it's most DEFINITELY an awesome idea for us to move to north devon :haha:
-Win the lottery...?

xxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

they have them here in town too but im doing mine thru the wii (as then it fits my schedule better than goin to the gym) still super excited tho, my friend started it and she LOOOOOVES IT!


----------



## BrEeZeY

what size is UK size 8 in US terms lol ? idk the difference i want to get back to size 2 (US size) but idk if that will work if i get prego again lol


----------



## xSophieBx

-Lose weight and get fit
- Sort out Lilys room(clearing it out and decorating and fully furnishing it)
- Start a savers account
- Get driving
- Decide where Im going in life career wise

Thats most of them for now... Im so excited cos its gonna b Lilys 1st birthday and my 21st birthday next year.. roll on 2011 :) xx


----------



## lily123

BrEeZeY said:


> what size is UK size 8 in US terms lol ? idk the difference i want to get back to size 2 (US size) but idk if that will work if i get prego again lol

I think US size 6 and UK size 8 are the same :) eeeekkk i'm so excited for you ttc! I'll be stalking :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

thanks! ur LO is sooooo cute (i want a pink bump soooo bad lol)


----------



## rainbows_x

- Tone up a bit, lost most of the baby weight just need to tone!
- Move out.
- Quit smoking.
- Stop spending so much money!
- Get Ava to wake up earlier than 11am so we can do something (lazy baby!)
- Be proposed to and convince OH to have another baby :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:
 

> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> what size is UK size 8 in US terms lol ? idk the difference i want to get back to size 2 (US size) but idk if that will work if i get prego again lol
> 
> I think US size 6 and UK size 8 are the same :) eeeekkk i'm so excited for you ttc! I'll be stalking :winkwink:
> xxxClick to expand...

US 2 is UK 6 :D So UK 8 is US 4

- Sort my appearance out... get my hair done, sort my face out and lose a bit of weight
- Find a house! Kinda an important one since I have to move by March 10th
- Make my house a home :winkwink: I hate living in the knowledge I'll be moving any minute now as I have been for over a year now (different places) so I want to just get settled somewhere and put pictures up and stuff and make it homely
- Hopefully get Noah into his own room once/if he starts sleeping through :wacko:
- Stick it out at college
- Have more confidence


----------



## annawrigley

rainbows_x said:


> - Tone up a bit, lost most of the baby weight just need to tone!
> - Move out.
> - Quit smoking.
> - Stop spending so much money!
> - *Get Ava to wake up earlier than 11am so we can do something (lazy baby!)*
> - Be proposed to and convince OH to have another baby :lol:

Hate you right now :lol:


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> - Tone up a bit, lost most of the baby weight just need to tone!
> - Move out.
> - Quit smoking.
> - Stop spending so much money!
> - *Get Ava to wake up earlier than 11am so we can do something (lazy baby!)*
> - Be proposed to and convince OH to have another baby :lol:
> 
> Hate you right now :lol:Click to expand...

Sorry :flower:
It took work, but now she sleeps too much, we missed clinic the other day as I was counting on her to wake me! :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

- Get back to pre-pregnancy weight and get toned.
- Save up money for move in April
- Get a job

:thumbup:


----------



## Hotbump

Excercise at least three times a week. Eat healthier. Save as much money as possible. Be organized. Buy a car, a dinning table...i guess my resolution of saving money is long gone. :rofl:


----------



## Sarah10

> US 2 is UK 6 So UK 8 is US 4
> 
> - Sort my appearance out... get my hair done, sort my face out and *lose a bit of weight*
> - Find a house! Kinda an important one since I have to move by March 10th
> - Make my house a home I hate living in the knowledge I'll be moving any minute now as I have been for over a year now (different places) so I want to just get settled somewhere and put pictures up and stuff and make it homely
> - Hopefully get Noah into his own room once/if he starts sleeping through
> - Stick it out at college
> - Have more confidence

As if you need to Anna! lol.

1. Shed more pounds, i'm below my pp weight, but still not happy iykwim, i need to eat healthy without being obsessed..
2. Have more patience, need to realise it is normal to get up 50 times a night lol.
3. Sell LOADS of Jaydens clothes on ebay! It has to be done! Though i'm keeping his best ones.
4. Go to college in Sept, something i HAVE to do, in order to get away from here!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

- get my weight down to 130 or body fat index down to 25%
- move out.
- Save for school
- get Lyrik sleeping in her own bed
- get my license
- stay active.


----------



## divershona

-finish decorating kaya's room
-save money so that i can then buy the furniture, carpets etc i need for kaya's room
-go swimming with kaya once a week, good for me and her :haha:
-meet other mummies who aren't all online (although you guys are great!)
-not let myself get too obsessed with dying my hair all the time now that im not pregnant and i can :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

I have a lot i feel like lol. ok so...
-Get my license.
-Be more confident/stop being so shy.
-Get a job/save money.
-Move out of this state!
-Start college.
-TTC baby #2 ONLY if we are able to afford it. (TWINS hopefully :) haha)
-Spend as much time with LO as possible/be the best Mom I can be.
-Tone up, I am not worried about losing weight but I do need to tone up my stomach before summer lol.
-Get Jayden on a good routine and hopefully into her own room.
-Stay in contact with my friend who just became a single mom and give her as much support as I can.

Told you I had a lot.


----------



## LoisP

Loose weight. At least 2 stone by my 19th birthday. Gonna be hard, but when I diet properly, the weight falls off. I'm just normally too lazy to eat healthy and excersise... Hence, the love handles.

Keep our room tidier. It's ridulously messy at the moment, i hate it, don't know where anything is, and trip over things all the time

Have some sort of make over. Wanna have my hair done nice, maybe go on a sunbed a few times, and clear up my random spots that have sprung up lately, erghh


----------



## Neferet

1. Lose weight.
2. Sort out Ike's bedroom.
3. Save some money.
4. Do more fun things with Ikey.
5. Keep my house (and garden) tidy.
6. Exercise.


----------



## danniemum2be

1. LOSE WEIGHT!!!
2. learn to save money!!!
3. get back to college
4. pass my driving test!


----------



## EffyKat

- Get out there and meet other mums. I need a social life that includes Dammy findings playmates too.
- Lose the baby weight.
- Take Dammy to baby classes.
- Stop being selfish and let other people cuddle my cub .


----------



## Mellie1988

1) Get to 9st or less (i'm currently 9st 8lb so not much to loose :) ) 
2) Start getting up earlier on my days off and doing more things with the kids/seeing friends more 
3) Pay off my credit card regularly 
4) Keep on top of the housework and washing basket! 
5) Spend more time with OH, going out to the cinema/meals/nights in! 

Think thats it for now :) I'm really determined to stick to them all too....2011 is going to be MY year! 

x


----------



## GypsyDancer

rainbows_x said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> - Tone up a bit, lost most of the baby weight just need to tone!
> - Move out.
> - Quit smoking.
> - Stop spending so much money!
> - *Get Ava to wake up earlier than 11am so we can do something (lazy baby!)*
> - Be proposed to and convince OH to have another baby :lol:
> 
> Hate you right now :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :flower:
> It took work, but now she sleeps too much, we missed clinic the other day as I was counting on her to wake me! :dohh:Click to expand...

i have the same problem with zach..he wont wake up properly until around 12ish..even if i get him up and take him downstairs he'll still go back to sleep! what a lazy boy..im dreading school/playschool if this habbit sticks x:blush:


----------



## JessdueJan

Keep on top of housework
Save money
Lose 2stone and keep it off
Spend more time doing fun things with Lucas 
Stick in at uni 

I will succeed at all these :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

1. Stay on top of the housework
2. Find something fun to do with Isabelle like a group or a class
3. Get at least a 2:1 in all my exams this summer 
:D


----------



## amygwen

Mine are:

1.) Lose 50 pounds
2.) Pay off my debts
3.) Save money
4.) Become more independent and do things myself
5.) Move out, or plan to move out of my parents house


:flower:


----------



## LoisP

amygwen said:


> Mine are:
> 
> 1.) Lose 50 pounds
> 2.) Pay off my debts
> 3.) Save money
> 4.) Become more independent and do things myself
> 5.) Move out, or plan to move out of my parents house
> 
> 
> :flower:

You've got a big weight loss target like me. 
I over indulged a tad too much in pregnancy :haha:
Good luck hun! :flow:


----------



## bbyno1

Get driving
Not eat & eat junk just as an excuse because im pregnant:haha:-get healthy x


----------



## amygwen

LoisP said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> 1.) Lose 50 pounds
> 2.) Pay off my debts
> 3.) Save money
> 4.) Become more independent and do things myself
> 5.) Move out, or plan to move out of my parents house
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> You've got a big weight loss target like me.
> I over indulged a tad too much in pregnancy :haha:
> Good luck hun! :flow:Click to expand...

Awwww thanks! Good luck to you too!
Yeah, I gained 80 lbs in my pregnancy haha! Thankfully the first 30 lbs came off in the first two weeks. But the rest has stayed and will continue to rise if I don't lose it soon!! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## xgem27x

PUT ON WEIGHT!!!
Decorate my house
Take the twins to Mum and Baby Group
Start paying off debts
Buy a decent belly bar, not a cheap one that turns my bellybutton green
Start saving up and planning my wedding... even though I'm not getting married til 2013! 

...my new year hasn't started yet, it doesn't start til I've got better from this stupid flu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhio92

Mine are:
- Get finances on track
- Eat and get healthier (not to lose weight, but just because I never exercise and I eat shit :haha: )
- Get life back on track (like back into college and stuff, bored of being on benefits already, not that I wanted to get on them in the first place)


----------

